# Fallon ~ I'm having a tough time



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Your Fallon was so beautiful - I am so sorry it still hurts so much and wish I could offer you the words to ease your pain. She left behind several beautiful gifts in her puppies so that she could live on.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

A very beautiful picture and poem. A very fitting Tribute.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Never give up the belief that your beautiful girl watches over you every day. All of you will be in our thoughts~always.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

A very special girl who was loved and will always be loved by a very special person! Anniversaries always bring emotions/memories that we thought had passed. It's a time to remember the good times and reflect on what Fallon has given you and all of her babies! Celebrate the wonderful life that Fallon did have!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> A very special girl who was loved and will always be loved by a very special person! Anniversaries always bring emotions/memories that we thought had passed. It's a time to remember the good times and reflect on what Fallon has given you and all of her babies! Celebrate the wonderful life that Fallon did have!


thank you Gwen and everyone ...I know she has truly given me a wonderful gift in her babies ...My Demi is an old soul and I feel Fallon's presence when I look into her deep brown eyes...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The picture and poem are a beautiful tribute to your sweet Fallon. Perhaps knowing that her story touched so many and that we all grieve with you and are here for you will give you just a wee bit of comfort.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is really a beautiful tribute to your special girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh Heather I have found it takes SOOOooooo much longer to find closure when they leave us way too early. I at times wonder if we ever really find it or must learn how to live with it for the sake of those still with us. I can only hope your weekend goes by quicckly so not to hurt too much. 
The tribute is beautiful!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Oh Heather I have found it takes SOOOooooo much longer to find closure when they leave us way too early.


I think I have to agree with you on that one Hank! 

I'll just have to snuggle the kids a little more this weekend!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Heather, give those other pups of yours a good squeeze. It' will make you feel better and it won't be bad for them either. These days are so tough!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful poem, it moved me to tears. It is so hard to lose an old one, but a young one...I am not sure when we can accept the loss. I am in the same boat here, having lost my sweet and perfect 4 months old in March this year. It hurts a lot and my only comfort is Emma (II) - sometimes, when I look at her I see the other one. 

Big hugs to you and do not forget what they best teach us - to live the moment at full. You've made her short stay here a great one, you've given her your love and care - it matters much more than anything. Wherever she is, she must be smiling at you and thanking you for the good time you had spent together.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Big ((((HUGS)))) Heather!! I sooo wish that things could have gone differently that day. I can fully understand the hole that is left when one we love soo dearly leaves us early. She was a beautiful girl... and I'm sure she's brightening the Rainbow Bridge every day with her happy personality. She's definitely looking down on you and her babies with love. Hug Demi close on Sunday and know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fallon's legacy will live on, both in her pups and in your heart. That is a lovely tribute to your special girl.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

diana_D said:


> I am in the same boat here, having lost my sweet and perfect 4 months old in March this year. It hurts a lot and my only comfort is Emma (II) - sometimes, when I look at her I see the other one.


Oh Dear ....I am so sorry for the loss of your little one...thank you for your very kind post ((cyber hugs)) to you


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Hug Demi close on Sunday and know that we are thinking of you.



thank you Sandra ....and be sure to snuggle up Sawyer on his 1st birthday! 
I shall try to focus on the puppies that day :smooch: Maybe Demi shall have a spa/picture day!! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> thank you Sandra ....and be sure to snuggle up Sawyer on his 1st birthday!
> I shall try to focus on the puppies that day :smooch: Maybe Demi shall have a spa/picture day!! LOL


I'll give him a hug and kiss for you!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Heather, I will be thinking of Fallon and the love and pups she entrusted you with on the 2nd. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather:

I am so sorry you are hurting. It's been my experience after losing my Gizmo and Munchkin 6 wks. apart that every month around the anniversary I would get sort of sad and say an extra prayer for them. It went on like this for a few years. The only thing that really helped me was adopting a Gold. Ret. from Gold. Ret. Rescue and working alot online trying to save dogs in HIgh Kill Shelters.

It sounds like you have her puppies to keep you somewhat occupied and entertained!

I know that Fallon is watching over you and she wouldn't want you to be sad-she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. What you wrote for her is a very SPECIAL TRIBUTE, for a VERY SPECIAL GIRL!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Heather,
When I read of Fallon, I always remember that beautiful portrait you had painted of her and her litter. That portrait was unbelievable. Could you maybe post that picture back up here? 
I will keep Fallon in my thoughts on Sunday.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Heather,
> When I read of Fallon, I always remember that beautiful portrait you had painted of her and her litter. That portrait was unbelievable. Could you maybe post that picture back up here?
> I will keep Fallon in my thoughts on Sunday.


sure here it is!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I always loved that picture too! Thanks for reposting it!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I love that- thanks Heather. Sure does bring a smile to my face


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That first photo of Fallon captures the "old soul" quality you describe about Demi; the level, trustful gaze with which Fallon looks at the camera makes her loveliness so deep. Something especially I remember is the unbelievable tenderness of Adi caring so much about the puppies like she was trying to support you and help you in your sense of loss.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That first photo of Fallon captures the "old soul" quality you describe about Demi; the level, trustful gaze with which Fallon looks at the camera makes her loveliness so deep. Something especially I remember is the unbelievable tenderness of Adi caring so much about the puppies like she was trying to support you and help you in your sense of loss.


Demi has never been a puppy ...she looks through me, is so loving and sweet...Its like I am seeing her mom coming through her ...she is very special indeed ...and Adi, well she continues to be my rock, we share many tears and loving moments her & I  :smooch:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The first year is the hardest to get through. A great big bear hug to you from Augie and I. May her memory one day bring you only smiles and no tears.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Heather, I think of Fallon often. She was so beautiful and such a special girl and loving mama. I empathize.
Even though my Max was 12 when he died, I do understand how hard the anniversaries are and the pain of the loss is so hard to bear. You are in my thoughts as well as sweet Fallon. Hold her pup and her mama close.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family this weekend. That is a beautiful photograph and poem!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Heather,

I know how much it hurts...but I truly believe they NEVER leave us. I'll tell you about something that happened to me a few years ago that I told my sister when she lost Murphy, her 18 yr. old Aussie last year.

Four years ago, my heart cat Jubilee, was diagnosed with a blood disorder and cancer. She was only 6 years old. When the time came to let her go, her vet brought her into the exam room, (she was staying at the hospital because she had to be on pain meds 24 hrs a day), and left me to be alone with her until I was ready to say goodbye. I was crying so hard I could barely think straight and Jubilee was so drugged up, I wasn't even sure she knew I was there. She could barely open her eyes.

I was so devastated about losing her and all I could think about was that she would have a safe journey to the Bridge. I knew I couldn't help her with that, so I called out to my cat, Bingo, (they were best friends), who I had lost the year before when he was 17 yrs. old. I asked Bingo to come and help Jubilee get safely to Rainbow Bridge and show her around. I kept calling him silently over and over telling him Jubilee and I needed his help. 

A couple of minutes later, Jubilee's eyes suddenly focused and she sat up and looked over my shoulder to a far corner of the room. I turned around and couldn't see anything, but I knew Bingo was there. He had come to guide her. I told him I loved him and thanked him for being there for Jubilee. Jubilee then gave a big sigh and settled down. I called the vet in and told her it was time to let Jubilee go. And to this day I will always believe that she wasn't alone on her journey.

Sometimes when I'm going to bed and Chance and Lucy are following me up the stairs, Chance will hang back a little bit while looking down the stairs for a second. I like to believe that Savanah has joined us for the night and Chance is waiting for her like he did before. Doesn't happen every night, and it might just be wishful thinking, but who knows... 


Fallon is there for you, Heather, and always will be. Maybe not physically, but definitely in spirit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah...I still cry when I think of Sparky and she passed in 2002. You never really get over losing them. The link is never broken. Sometimes you just have scream, kick, and holler and let the pain out.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I can still almost 'feel' your anguish and pain from your posts when you lost her...I could only read them then, I don't remember even posting, even though I thought of you all everyday . All I can think now, is that
from one beautiful soul came a whole passle of new little sweet souls...and each will touch a life as their momma did....
Hugs to you at this time, and peace, Heather


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

moverking said:


> I can still almost 'feel' your anguish and pain from your posts when you lost her...I could only read them then, I don't remember even posting, even though I thought of you all everyday . All I can think now, is that
> from one beautiful soul came a whole passle of new little sweet souls...and each will touch a life as their momma did....
> Hugs to you at this time, and peace, Heather


Maribeth thank you from the bottom of my heart :smooch: I do have to focus on the beautiful babies Fallon shared with me and many others at this difficult time. I know she is close by in spirit and watching over us with her "typical grin" I thank everyone who has posted to this thread today. You have helped me more than you know.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you have her babies, Heather. I still get sad about Fallon. 

You fought valiantly for her babies ... I know you loved her a lot :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~You Taught All Of Us About Love~Godspeed


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl~You Taught All Of Us About Love~Godspeed


Steve thank you so much for this...I shall cherish it :smooch:


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

What a beautiful poem.... you (along with Fallon) will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I know this is so hard. And I know you are excellent at remembering the good times with your best girl. So maybe a hot bath? I'm never sure if a trip down memory lane with pictures is good or bad, but go there if you feel you must. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well I feel like I have had my day of mourning today complete with a pep talk from my bestest buddy and solid rock CONNIE  so for the rest of the week I have to focus on Fallon in a positive way. What we had when she was alive and all that she was and what she gave of herself  Sunday will be Demi's day  complete with a total grooming and photos session! Thank you all for helping me through today and remembering my very special girl :thanks:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*We're all here for one another*

Just remember we're all here for one another and I would say that it's a safe bet that most of all us have lost a beloved pet. I myself just felt an emptiness, but my other dogs did help.

Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned for you and Demi!

I agree about the picture of Fallon being VERY SPECIAL and the one that Steve just sent you.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

wow that poem was AMAZING!! What a pretty girl Fallon was. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

What a beautiful poem and Beautiful girl Fallon was. I know your pain, I too lost my Daisy girl young at 3 years old. They do enrich our lives even if it is for a short period of time. Anniversaries are so hard, hugs to you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I can imagine how much you are missing dear Fallon as the 1st anniversary approaches. Cherish Demi as Fallon lives on thru her and all of the other pups that you and Adi helped raise. She left you way too soon but thankfully you have a part of her living on in her pups.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Fallon was a pretty girl and you went though so much, just remember she is with you everyday watching over you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We never stop missing them, their absence only becomes less and less raw.
I know too well how you are feeling. Lyric, who did everything so big in life, chose to leave me on Memorial Day. She made sure we will _never _forget, as if there were ever a chance we would. 
Hug your Demi, and I am quite sure Fallon will feel it.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Very pretty girl. Nice poem also. Not all dogs go to heaven but ALL Goldens go to heaven! I hope all the posts help with the pain.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Know These Anniversary Feelings All To Well. It Does Not Seem Possible It Has Been A Year Since She Left You. So Beautiful, Much To Young To Have Gone To The Bridge.*


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> *It Does Not Seem Possible It Has Been A Year Since She Left You. So Beautiful, Much To Young To Have Gone To The Bridge.*


I KNOW!!!!! it seems like yesterday that I was fighting to keep her babies alive! Now Demi is a beautiful girl all grown up and much older than her year  I am certain Fallon lives through her baby girl  ...new pics to follow this weekend.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather....I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl Fallon. On November 1, 2007....my beautiful girl Lexi gave birth to a litter of 10 babies. We lost two of them, due to complications of Lexi's water breaking, and no puppies being born. The puppies were delivered naturally, as they had already administered the anesthetic to do a C-section. She had the first puppy stuck in the birth canal......and when they gave her the medication, she relaxed, and the puppies were born. The final two puppies, they tried everything to revive them, but we lost them. I was so afraid we would lose Lexi as well. I have never prayed so hard in my life.
When I read what happened the very next day to your Fallon.....I cried so hard for you, and the pain you were going through. I remember saying a very special prayer for Fallon, her puppies, and you. I was devastated for you and your loss. Coincidentally, she and Lexi were the same age...and looked so much alike. 
I just want you to know, that Fallon, you, and the beautiful babies she gave to you are in my thoughts and prayers this week. :smooch: I am so sorry for your pain, and hope you will have a special week-end with Demi. I can't wait to see your pictures!
My Klondike will be 1 on the 1st. I will try and get some pictures posted of his Birthday this week-end as well.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful poem and tribute to a beautiful golden, who I am sure is watching over you,anniversaries are always hard.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

((((((Hugs))))))) Heather...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather, you and Fallon and her beautiful legacy are in my thoughts and prayers today. She was.... and continues to be.... a wonderful gift you were blessed with, for a short time physically, but forever in spirit. 

Hugs, Betty


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Heather, you are in my thoughts today. I loved the poem and Fallon was such a beauty. My heart aches for you since I too have lost the dog of my dreams a few years ago. I'd love someday to come around your lovely place and give you a big hug from me and my Honey Bunny. There's not much a person can say when we lose a good friend but I sure feel your heart ache. Let your heart grieve for her. Everyone will understand. Hugs from Muskoka for you Heather.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Nan said:


> Heather, you are in my thoughts today. I loved the poem and Fallon was such a beauty. My heart aches for you since I too have lost the dog of my dreams a few years ago. I'd love someday to come around your lovely place and give you a big hug from me and my Honey Bunny. There's not much a person can say when we lose a good friend but I sure feel your heart ache. Let your heart grieve for her. Everyone will understand. Hugs from Muskoka for you Heather.


thank you so much for your note! you are welcome to drop by and visit anytime!!!! we love company!!! :wave:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Heather, you and Fallon and her beautiful legacy are in my thoughts and prayers today. She was.... and continues to be.... a wonderful gift you were blessed with, for a short time physically, but forever in spirit.
> 
> Hugs, Betty


thank you Betty! special folks like you help ease the pain...Hugs


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thinking of Fallon today. Fallon and her litter will always have a special place in the hearts of GRF. 

I really think you should write your story to the Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Souls publisher.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope that you and Demi have a peaceful day today remembering Fallon.


----------

